# Rattlesnake vaccine



## Blue Steel (Sep 29, 2007)

Has anyone ever used this on their dogs? I am planning on doing some hunting in snake country, and was wondering if this stuff works. Something tells me that my dog wont think twice about tangling with a snake, and if this stuff works it might be a good insurance policy.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I've never used it myself but I know someone who has, can't remember the cost exactly but it wasn't too much. After hearing how much it costs after a dogs been bitten I thought about it and probably should have my dog get the vaccine but just haven't done it. I would recommend doing it even though I myself hasn't because the price to save your dog if it dose get bit is around $1,000 or more, and the vaccine I think is around $100, looks to be a good investment.


----------



## Bassman (Oct 3, 2007)

I get my dog vaccinated every year. It's like $23 or so, but the first time you give it you have to do an initial shot, then a booster 3 weeks later.
Luckily i've never had to find out if it really works or not, but my vet said having the vaccine has been shown to do the same work as 3 doses of antivenin.
Some dogs have a mild to medium reaction to the vaccine. This can include a golf ball size abscess. My dog has never had an issue.


----------



## Blue Steel (Sep 29, 2007)

My vet also quoted around $26. I guess I'll have to haul him in, my luck isn't good enough to tempt fate.


----------

